# Skidsteer snow blower ?



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Would a blower on the front of an A300 be able to blow snow that has been pushed to a long wind row ? Have been using loaders for yrs to pick it all up and dump it over the fence line. Would be nice if we could just blow it up and over.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Have a Look Here for a video or Google it. 
Is your bobcat high flow? I bought a blower for my skid but we haven't had much snow to use it in. I bought mine for the same purpose you want one. My now stolen machine did not have high flow next one will.

Everyone says you need high flow if the snow is heavy and or wet.


----------



## Tommylight (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes a blower should work fine on an A300, we have an S250 with an 84inch blower that has been matched to the machine. It does have high flow and you can switch between high and low, and on low flow you dont do much, but they say if the blower is matched to the machine it helps alot. We load snow onto trucks that has been pushed to the curb or to the center of the street. It has no problem doing so, pushed snow I can blow 20ft plus and virgin snow will go 40ft depending on speed and moisture content. 

This blower setup is a Godsend in this community, we get nothing but compliments on our snow removal. We widen all the streets out to the curbs when it starts to pile up, which has been twice this year. Approx 5 miles of streets Pop 792.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

The city here uses an a300. They push everthing to the middle of the street and blow it in the back of the dump trucks with an extension on the blower. looks like it works great.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

I have used a 2009 bobcat S250 2-speed with high flow with a bobcat snow blower on it and it kicks a**. You can go threw anything with the right operator at the controls. I think an A series would be even better, would probably be smother on pavement, I am guessing it wouldn't be as bumpy, like when you get jerky with the controls on a skid model.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

BillyRgn;977685 said:


> I think an A series would be even better, would probably be smother on pavement, I am guessing it wouldn't be as bumpy, like when you get jerky with the controls on a skid model.


Get a CAT with the AMICS system. Set it and forget it. No matter how hard you push the pedal or stick, it will only go the speed you set it for.


----------



## obenauf (Jan 18, 2007)

Forget the skidsteer - here's what you need for that big job -

1984 Oshkosh Sicard Snow Blower Vehicle

This Auction Ends - Friday, January 29 - 10:00 am CST - currently trading at $14,105

http://www.obenaufauctionsonline.com/cgi-bin/mndetails.cgi?obenauf43

Watch a BIG Oshkosh Snow blower in action -


----------



## Snowdog22 (Jan 11, 2007)

I just purchased a 72" blower for my 773 low flow. It works great. Like everyone says, just make sure the machine and tool are matched as far as flow. Saves time and no piles around are great.


----------



## R.M Hanson (Nov 14, 2005)

For those of you who do have a skid steer blower, how well do they work? I have been contemplating the purchase of one for quite a while, but I don't know anyone who actually has used one. I take care of around 60 residential driveways, and I'm really beginning to hate life with a plow. My question is how well do they clean up at the end of a pass? I know that just about any blower I've seen will push some snow in front of it, but how much? I don't want to make life difficult for my sidewalk guys by leaving a big pile of snow in front of every garage door, but I need a more efficient way to deal with this snow.


----------



## justinzich (Jan 14, 2009)

We have a 66" sb200 on a bobcat s205. Works great if you slow down at the end you can leave almost no pile in front. You can control the throw from about 8-9' to as much as 40' and any direction except straight at the cab, you can actually almost throw it over your shoulder so to speak.

I love it, I don't hardly use a bucket for any of my accounts anymore. I usually work alone and the blower makes life easier. I did a nice sized 2 car garage driveway after 24" of snow (was under construction) and the the drive clear in 9 minutes, I hand shoveled the little by the doors and was done. It is different operating it, different driving style and need to be aware of where you are putting the snow. 

I cleaned out a rural yard after that same 24" after wind packed it in the road was anywhere from 2-5' deep. it literally would have taken me all day to bucket it, in fact I would have probably had to make a pile out of the yard so I could get into his yard to start piling. With the blower I just crawled through it, 2.5 hrs. Only problem is I should up my hourly rate.


----------

